# 2015 McDonalds All American Game



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rosters have just been announced. 

*East*

Dwayne Bacon (Florida State)
Antonio Blakeney (LSU)
Isaiah Briscoe (Kentucky)
Jaylen Brown (Undecided)
Thomas Bryant (Undecided)
Cheick Diallo (Undecided)
Henry Ellenson (Marquette)
Jawun Evans (Oklahoma State)
Luke Kennard (Duke)
Dedric Lawson (Memphis)
Ben Simmons (LSU)
Diamond Stone (Undecided)

*West*

Carlton Bragg (Kansas)
Jaylen Brunson (Villanova)
Deyonta Davis (Michigan State)
P.J. Dozier (South Carolina)
Brandon Ingram (Undecided)
Chase Jeter (Duke)
Malik Newman (Undecided)
Ivan Rabb (Undecided)
Malachi Richardson (Syracuse)
Caleb Swanigan (Undecided)
Allonzo Trier (Arizona)
Stephen Zimmerman (Undecided)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Game is April 1st at the United Center.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Game is this upcoming Wednesday. Excited to see how Simmons and Deyonta Davis fare.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm a little less excited about this game now that Diamond Stone committed to Maryland, but still plan on checking it out tonight.

If I didn't have a fantasy baseball draft tonight I'd head over to the UC, I think tickets are only $10.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Only 1 decided AA is going to Kentucky? Wow


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

ATLien said:


> Only 1 decided AA is going to Kentucky? Wow


They have a consensus top-3 guy that is not eligible and some undecided recruits are waiting to see who declares.


----------

